# jack russells spotty coat



## mrsmac (Sep 21, 2011)

My 4 month old jack russell has started to develop lots of little brown spots under her white coat. At first they were really faint but they are more visible now, although they dont seem to be coming right through her coat. Are these markings unusual for a jrt? will they develop into prominant markings? can anyone shed some light?
thanks


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, Lulu has these in black. She was pure white as a little pup but as she has got older they are more noticeable, her mum has them too, quite a lot of JRTs do. They are not proper 'spots', just small patches where you can see black hairs in with the white


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily has these too and is getting more and more as she's getting older. Some of them are turning into 'proper' black spots in her fur too whereas some are just on the skin with white fur over the top.

We don't know what breed she is but pretty sure she's got some JRT in there somehwere!

Oh and another member on here - pupcakes - has a JRT called Dottie who is very dotty!! and I don't think she was as a pup.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Lola my jack russel cross also has these little spot pigments on her skin but not in fur colour in her white patches!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola has them as well loadssssssss lol

I said to OH last night if i shave her she will look like a dally haha


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Do they look like blackheads? If so they could be lice burying into her skin. They go black when thay are feeding (blood). There seems to be a lot around this year. A bath in flea shampoo should shift them but repeat 7 days later. Wash and treat the whole house with flea stuff and all bedding should be hot washed then sprayed. They are real little blighters to shift as they are only really visible when they are feeding.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Na doubt its fleas from description Jr get blobs of diffrent colour on there bellys and under fur


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Pippi my JRT is covered in black spots on her skin but the fur over them is white. When she has a bath and her fur is transparent she looks like a mini Dalmatian. I think it's normal colouring for a JRT


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola is same after her bath 

Also looks like a drowned rat lol


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My Brothers Jack Russell he use to have had black spots on the belly and can't remember if they were on the back also.


----------

